# Fun Dog show Gillingham, Kent 13th June



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hope its ok to post this.......
I am running a fun dog show at the primary school I work at.
It will be on Saturday 13th June and judging will begin at 1.00pm. There will be 12 novelty classes, costing £1.00 each entry.
Free parking available.
Refreshments also available.
Please come along and join in the fun.
Brompton Westbrook Primary School,
Kings Bastion,
Gillingham,
Kent.
ME7 1HX
For further information please phone Mrs Harrison on 01634 844152 during school time.
Thanks.


----------



## ellie-dee (Apr 23, 2009)

Hiya, are you still holding the dog show on 13th June? I guess it's 2009 because you added this in December.


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there
Yes, it is on 13th June 2009!
Hope to see you there?


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Classes agreed so far include:
Fancy Dress
Most handsome dog
Prettiest bitch
Waggiest tail
Fastest sausage eater

Will post the rest when they have been agreed.
Hope lots of you will come along!


----------



## jellybelly (May 3, 2009)

Hi

Have any more classes been finalised yet.

Sounds like ti will be a good day:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hi any idea who the judges are please?


----------



## PennyH (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi there
As its a fun show, we have a lovely lady from our ringcraft club, my husband, and my 14 year old son (who was at Crufts in junior handler 2 years ago) will be judging the junior handling.
Hope you can come along.


----------



## Patterdale_lover (Sep 25, 2008)

My friend does a similar show on the living heriatge shows
Its all good fun :thumbsup:


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

hopefully i will bring my puppy.


----------

